# Bees as pets



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Well, if you just want bees to hang out in the backyard, I know guys who do absolutely nothing to their bees and the bees stay in their box and do their thing.

These guys do not open the hive, they do not treat for mites, they don't do anything to prevent swarming...and, of course, they gather no honey. But they don't care.

Funny thing is, they call themselves, "beekeepers."

But to each their own. 

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Let me clarify...after reading that post, it sounds like the bees are trapped in the box. 

These guys set up their hives so the bees fly and gather nectar and pollen, and the colony continues to survive and thrive all on their own resources. These guys never inspect their colonies, nor do they offer any treatments.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## walking bird (Mar 2, 2008)

The minimum amount of upkeep, if you're not planning on actually managing the hive, is zero. Assuming you've got reasonable forage, each year the bees will expand in numbers, and half will swarm away. The rest will stay until they either decide to move or succumb to disease/mites/starvation/cold.


----------



## jeremynj (Feb 17, 2011)

How long will a hive usually last if you do not treat them or remove honey/old frames?

Would they stay around longer if I had an empty nest for them to swarm into when they were ready to swarm ?


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Having an empty nest site when they swarm will have no bearing on your bees. Swarming is not an all-out depletion of the hive. Half of the bees will stay home and raise a new queen. The other half comprises the swarm and they leave with the old queen.

I can point to a number of bee trees and 3rd-story apartment buildings with colonies that have been existing for ten years. If your bees die, buy another package to replace them.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Mtedcarr4 (May 20, 2010)

a low care practice & hive design is a Warre hive .Emile Warre made a book & shoud be a good read . I will include a link to an e-book pdf to see if this is your style of having bees (not beekeeping  ) 
While origanaly in french it is translated well. Unfortuanetly if you have to build it & all dementions are in metric . I don't recomend converting , just get a metric ruler & mesuring tape. There are 2 or 3 places that make them but that is it . Hive it with a Package of bees . 

http://thebeespace.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/beekeeping_for_all_compressed.pdf

http://thebeespace.net/warre-hive/

http://www.thewarrestore.com/


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

If you sit around watching and enjoying your bees, won't be long till you are curious about just what they are doing inside.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Jeremy,

Beekeeping is a fascinating and enjoyable hobby. I'm glad you're interested. But, like many things, you get out of it what you put into it. Whether you're raising bees, dogs or kids, spending the minimum amount of time often produces less-than-satisfactory results.

Check your local library for books and videos about beekeeping. Check with local beekeeping clubs about beginner classes. Clubs are great places to find mentors and get connected to nearby beekeepers who will be happy to show you the ropes.
http://njbeekeepers.org/LocalBranches.htm


----------



## jeremynj (Feb 17, 2011)

This set up looks a lot easier to start off with than a Langstroth hive. Do you need to purchase cell foundations for this type of hive ?




Mtedcarr4 said:


> a low care practice & hive design is a Warre hive .Emile Warre made a book & shoud be a good read . I will include a link to an e-book pdf to see if this is your style of having bees (not beekeeping  )
> While origanaly in french it is translated well. Unfortuanetly if you have to build it & all dementions are in metric . I don't recomend converting , just get a metric ruler & mesuring tape. There are 2 or 3 places that make them but that is it . Hive it with a Package of bees .
> 
> http://thebeespace.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/beekeeping_for_all_compressed.pdf
> ...


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Get you a dog or cat.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

scdw43 said:


> Get you a dog or cat.


Or flying scorpions.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Jeremy, you might also want to investigate *top bar hives*.

I think it'd fun to keep a colony of bees on your property just to enjoy having them there. Sort of like letting a feral colony reside in a tree on your property and letting them live in peace there undisturbed.

Because you are in NJ, I might suggest you'll possibly have a better winter survival rate if you start with bees from the northeast rather than ordering a 'package' which is usually Italian bees from down south, shipped up through a supplier in the north. (some folks disagree about this issue, and just plain luck sometimes plays a part as well)
Even if you intend to not 'manage' your bees, I'd still suggest you find out about any local beekeepers or local bee clubs and ask about who you can get some local bees from to start out with. It's also good and really fun to at least learn a little about bees and how they live before you get some bees. Attending a few bee club meetings or a bee class will better prepare you to be a good steward to the bees you eventually get.


----------



## jeremynj (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you all for the advice so far. I have a dog and have always had pets so this is more the reason for me than production value.


----------



## Pink Cow (Feb 23, 2010)

Grant said:


> Funny thing is, they call themselves, "beekeepers."


jeremynj, I think this is key in this discussion. If you don't want to be a beekeeper, don't get bees. From the tone of your questions I'd suggest you'd be better to find someone who wants to actually care for the bees and invite them to place a hive if you have a good place for one. Buy yourself a veil and watch/help when he comes to tend the hive and you'll quickly learn whether or not beekeeping is for you.

You could get yourself some Bumble Boxes or Bee Blocks and do it that way.


----------



## Beetrucker74 (Oct 10, 2010)

Well said was thinking the same.:applause:


----------



## bigevilgrape (Aug 21, 2008)

I am still new and trying to figure out my place in this whole beekeeping world with out using chemical treatments and without opening up my hive all the tiem to harass my bees. However, I think you are asking the wrong question. Instead of asking "How little time do I have to put into this hobby?" you should be asking "Do I have enough time for this hobby?" I think the latter would have gotten you a more positive response because the emphisis is on the bees not your personal time needs.. 

That said, it sounds like a Warre hive or a TBH with an observation window. The other option would be to contact a local club and offer to host a hive on your property.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Pink Cow made a very good suggestion too, in terms of putting up some nesting sites for native/solitary/mason bees on your property.
I have honeybee hives, but I also am very happy to manage some native solitary bee species nesting sites around my yard- they bring me lots of pleasure and it's good for the native bee population, which is suffering just like the honeybees these days.
Look over the "Alternative Pollinators" forum on this site and you'll be amazed at the various ways you can house and encourage gentle little native bees around your home- they are so much fun to watch and raise! And you don't really have to do too much to manage them- not like honeybees, anyway.


----------



## Wolfie (May 25, 2010)

jeremynj said:


> This set up looks a lot easier to start off with than a Langstroth hive. Do you need to purchase cell foundations for this type of hive ?


No, you don't need to purchase cell foundation for a warre hive. In Warre hives, and in top bar hives, the bees build natural comb from wooden bars in the top of the hive.

I have never used a warre hive, so I can't speak with any authority about them. They are designed with a minimalistic approach to beekeeping in mind. It could be a good fit for you.

A top bar adds the advantage of allowing you to remove individual combs. Which would be nice if you ever decide that you want to get more involved with your bees. They are also relatively cheap and easy to build.

If you don't plan on treating your bees, you might look into buying a strain of bees that are resistant to mites. Russian, Minnesota Hygenics, and VSH are some examples. 

Whatever you decide on, I wish you the best. Enjoy your bees!


----------



## Wolfie (May 25, 2010)

+1 to Pink Cow's suggestion. I vote for Bumble bees. They are just fun to watch.


----------

